# It's just all so unreal to me...I'm scared



## TheQuestion (May 21, 2010)

Hello let me introduce myself, My name is Joshua I am from Toronto, I just found out about this website and DR/DP and I am assuming that this is what I have, I have been to numerous doctors and psychics to figure out the problem and it seems as if I am the only one that knows that there is something wrong, everybody else wants to shovel it under a rug and pretend I am just being lazy when in reality I really want to break out of my shell and be my own person as i remember I was when i was younger. I am 25 now and I haven't worked a day in my life and I live with my uncle and although he is trying to help me out I just feel I'm a burden on him and I'm not sure what to do, I'm hoping other can give me some advice or a way that I can get on track and start to take things seriously because right now I have nothing, no sense of belief and no sex drive, I feel very vulnerable and alone and I don't know who to turn too. Please somebody give me advice and share your thoughts.


----------



## 2deepathinker (Aug 17, 2009)

TheQuestion said:


> Hello let me introduce myself, My name is Joshua I am from Toronto, I just found out about this website and DR/DP and I am assuming that this is what I have, I have been to numerous doctors and psychics to figure out the problem and it seems as if I am the only one that knows that there is something wrong, everybody else wants to shovel it under a rug and pretend I am just being lazy when in reality I really want to break out of my shell and be my own person as i remember I was when i was younger. I am 25 now and I haven't worked a day in my life and I live with my uncle and although he is trying to help me out I just feel I'm a burden on him and I'm not sure what to do, I'm hoping other can give me some advice or a way that I can get on track and start to take things seriously because right now I have nothing, no sense of belief and no sex drive, I feel very vulnerable and alone and I don't know who to turn too. Please somebody give me advice and share your thoughts.


It is interesting to note that you are going through a transition in your life, and you have developed this. Welcome to the board, please keep writing, reading, and sharing your thoughts here. Maybe the transition has stirred something in you that caused DP. Last year, I tried going for my Teaching Credential. I developed Panic disorder which led me to develop DP. I, too, was going through a transition. I was really excited about doing something different like teaching, and because of panic disorder/DP, I had to stop this program.


----------



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

And remember that you're not alone with this.


----------



## jneal (May 7, 2009)

TheQuestion said:


> Hello let me introduce myself, My name is Joshua I am from Toronto, I just found out about this website and DR/DP and I am assuming that this is what I have, I have been to numerous doctors and psychics to figure out the problem and it seems as if I am the only one that knows that there is something wrong, everybody else wants to shovel it under a rug and pretend I am just being lazy when in reality I really want to break out of my shell and be my own person as i remember I was when i was younger. I am 25 now and I haven't worked a day in my life and I live with my uncle and although he is trying to help me out I just feel I'm a burden on him and I'm not sure what to do, I'm hoping other can give me some advice or a way that I can get on track and start to take things seriously because right now I have nothing, no sense of belief and no sex drive, I feel very vulnerable and alone and I don't know who to turn too. Please somebody give me advice and share your thoughts.


I think that you need to figure out exactly what it is about your depersonaliztion that is causing you to struggle. For me, it was the alteration in my perception of myself and the world around me. I had to essentially start over in many respects. I had to learn to be confident, hopeful, and proud of myself. Maybe try to let go of the past and look at the depersonalization as a chance to create a new and better you. Being able to talk to a therapist on a weekly basis and work through my feelings helped. Whatever you do, do not give up!! I have learned to be a productive member of society and have achieved many things through persistence and hope.


----------

